# Sandhills turkey hunt



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot a nice 11in beard and 30in tail turkey last night in the sandhills with my bow at 40 yards


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Post a picture!

And congrats!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats, where at in the hills? I hunt about 6 miles SW of Kindred.


----------



## hunter19 (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats. What sandhills are you talking about? Just wondering b/c there are sandhills up in my country ( upham area) and I'm not having much luck except for getting jakes to come in.


----------

